

Low Powered Mini ARM? It is Now Possible - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/low-powered-mini-arm-it-is-now-possible/

======
sketerpot
The article is a little misleading. It uses an off-the-shelf Cortex-M3
processor core; the real innovation is in the clever power management system
they use, and in integrating a microchip and a battery and a solar panel into
a single tiny unit. They're looking at using it for wireless sensor networks,
and adapting it to use other energy sources so they could use it in medical
implants.

------
trunnell
This kinda reminds me of IGLOO, Actel's 5 µW flash-based FPGA that can run an
ARM Cortex-M1. Their product page even has a similar image as the OP with a
little chip next to a penny.

<http://www.actel.com/products/iglooseries/default.aspx>

Has anyone ever worked with one of these?

(disclosure: I wrote some unrelated software for Actel a few years ago)

------
dcawrey
I posted an article based on a Asus prototype here:
[http://www.thechromesource.com/chrome-os-support-from-
qualco...](http://www.thechromesource.com/chrome-os-support-from-qualcomm/)

And that was friggin 2009!

------
WalterBright
Does anyone know of a desktop or laptop powered by an ARM running Linux?

~~~
1amzave
If by laptop you mean "non-netbook", then...not that I'm aware of. If you
allow tablet/netbook sorts of things, there's the Touch Book, from the (in my
opinion) goofily-named Always Innovating, which looks pretty neat to me:
<http://www.alwaysinnovating.com/touchbook/>

A quick google suggests there are others as well:
[http://www.slashgear.com/wistron-n900z-smartbook-
sub-200-arm...](http://www.slashgear.com/wistron-n900z-smartbook-sub-200-arm-
netbook-0345776/)

~~~
ssp
I ordered one of the netbooks from Always Innovating, but they never shipped
it. They kept promising to ship their backlog, but never did. Then I mailed
them and asked to cancel my order, but never heard back on that either.

~~~
1amzave
I was semi-seriously considering placing an order when they first announced
it, but feared pretty much exactly that -- sounds like my fears may not have
been unreasonable. Hopefully you can get that dealt with.

------
dcawrey
this is interesting, yet is somewhat uninspiring

